# Can I change the ADSR of any Kontakt instrument in the back-end ?



## ManicMiner (Oct 26, 2019)

I have got an Albion One strings patch loaded up.
I'm looking for the ADSR controls, I want a slower attack.

Is there a way to change than temporarily in the back-end of Kontakt?


----------



## jeremiahpena (Oct 26, 2019)

Click the wrench to edit the patch, then press "Edit all Groups" at the top of the screen. At the bottom, open up the Modulation panel and there should be an ADSR for the volume.


----------

